# Questions on seat belt anchor bolts



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm working on my 66 that has deluxe belts with retractors and here is how I THINK they go. Anodized bolts for the retractors, 1 1/2 chrome bolts for the front belts and 1 1/4 chrome for the rears. Or do I have this wrong?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought the long ones were for the stacked center rear seat belts ??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the 68 Fisher Body Manual. 66 will be similar


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Pictures help, Thanks for posting!


----------

